# Alternatives to drain line air gap?



## Pete44131 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am looking for an alternative to a drain air-gap for a three-bowl commercial kitchen sink.

Health department wants a client to install an air-gap for this sink so that if water backs up it wont enter the sink bowls and possibly contaminate food be prepared in the bowls.

However, the drains run into a trap, above ground, before running into the slab. problem with that is that the trap creates resistance and with an air gap right above the trap, the flow is likely to back up over the air-gap and spill all over the floor constantly.

Is there a way to install a backflow preventer in a drain line instead... or some other configuration to give the same effect as an air gap without the problem I described?

The three bowls evacuate into a 1.5" line and then at the trap the line expands to 2"


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Get your plumber to handle it. He knows what the codes are.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

